# Heading to the sand bar tomorrow



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hitting the Sand bar down at racine tomorrow evening...there will be four of us fishing so we are bound to make some hook ups! ( I HOPE!!) anyway I will post how we do and if your in the area stop and say hello and reel em in with us...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Can I go? Please! Please!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I can't wait for open water up here!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Wheres the sand bar at Racine ? Can you only get to it by boat? And yes please let us know how you do, Im wanting to head down there this weekend


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Neat. That spot is right across the road from my grandparents old place... before they passed anyway. I grew up a few miles down the road from there. Haven't fished it in a long time. Good luck to ya.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

I hope you have some luck. You still have 25 ft. of water there, and it has got to be muddy. The feeder streams are pretty though. The river is falling, though it will be awhile before it is pretty. I hope this rain on the way doesn't amount to much.

Id like to get on the water, but it is just to high.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

fishing from the land just head down the old river road and look for an old dirt road heading down over the bank.....let you all know how we do!!!


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

i have not been on here long but it looks like neocats1 wants to put his line on line not in the water . i hope that can change


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

i like fishing information not advertising sorry have a good year fishin


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

mister wisker said:


> i have not been on here long but it looks like neocats1 wants to put his line on line not in the water . i hope that can change


I don't understand. What do you mean?


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

he is a rep...they try to push their line...that is their role...he simply wanted to fish....it seems like you are the only one that has a problem with it...he isnt selling it...he gives it away as samples...what reps do....your doing nothing wrong neocats....anyway rough day on the sandbar..had two quality keepers biggest being 1lb 6 oz....friend went today and had a limit


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

willthethrill77 said:


> he is a rep...they try to push their line...that is their role...he simply wanted to fish....it seems like you are the only one that has a problem with it...he isnt selling it...he gives it away as samples...what reps do....your doing nothing wrong neocats....anyway rough day on the sandbar..had two quality keepers biggest being 1lb 6 oz....friend went today and had a limit


I'm not exactly a rep. Vicious sponsors the NEOCATS trail and they send me a bunch of samples to give out. Just promoting. You're right, I don't sell any unless someone wants to buy a free sample


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

willthethrill77
I also grew up around racine and my parents still live in the area. A few months ago the sauger were really on at the sand bar. I never made the trip but several guys I know did and they caught their limit just about every night.
With the water high now there has not been much action but if the water goes down next month should be good.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished Racine a good bit from October through January and could only manage dinks (although a ton of 'em). I fished from the dam down to the sand bar area and many spots along the way down to the boat ramp (from shore). Was it me?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

toboso,
This past fall was a great year for sauger on the river - Yes we caught our share of little ones but we caught a lot in the 2 to 3lb range with some even going bigger. Most of these were caught along the wall of the canal and down by the power plant.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, Snyd. I did much better up at Pike Island for size (many 4-7 lb.--all three species) so it seemed Racine was just a dink factory. However, I did see boats doing much better around the lock wall than I was doing on shore. Given the way current plays a crucial role in fish location in the river and that Racine just doesn't offer the options that other dams do for the shore-bound angler I don't plan on returning without a boat.


----------

